# Chassis Spline (MUST SEE!)



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

http://allterrainresearch.net/store/can-am-renegade-outlander-chassis-spine-43

Here is a solution to strengthen our frames.


----------



## CorrosionX (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah that looks like a keeper there.


----------

